# 700r4 swop



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i have a 67 lemans with a th350 12 bolt rear with 411 gears. its fun but blows on the highway. want to keep the gears and put in a 700r4 for the overdrive. does any one know a place wear i can get a 700r4 for a pontiac. thank guys


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

You need an adapter plate or an ultrabell, the plate is much cheaper. They were only chevy bolt pattern, and externally they are the same, internally they differ from year to year and some are better than others. Figure on spending about $2k and up for one that will hold up to a healthy 400 or 455.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

A 700r4 can be a PITA to get set up to work right and with the extra expense of the adapter plate, I would look at a well built 200r4 instead, as it is a near bolt in conversion.
Better still, put a T56 in it......arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

With your 4 series 3rd member (4.11 gears), you could throw in a brand new set of 3.55 gears for under $300 or so. They are available everywhere, and work well. You'd be running hard off the line AND be able to drive 70mph. For about 1/5 the cost and 20 times less sweat than a trans swap.


----------



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

I feel the 200 4R is a much better swap. No adapters needed. The crossmember needs to go back about 5 inches but that's about it. Yes it is expensive but well worth it. My friend has a '68 GTO convertible and I swapped in a 200 4R for the same reason. He had 3.90 gears out back and he hated the freeway cruising RPM. He purchased one from Bowtie Overdrives and it was pretty much a bolt in and easily handles the torque from his mild warmed over 455. Another advantage is the "better" first gear ratio. First gear is lower in the 200 4R when compared to most other automatics. Helps a lot with initial acceleration. On the other hand the 700R4 has a REALLY low first gear and when it shifts into second the RPM drop is huge, something most people do not like. Beware of buying a used 200 4R as there are a lot of differences and most are not even close to being 'performance' oriented. Most have a governor that forces an upshift at a very low RPM and have super soft shifts. The ones to get are from a Buick Grand National or better yet get one from Bowtie Overdrives and I guarantee you will have a huge smile on your face when the easy conversion is done. Good luck!


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanx guys. im not sure what i want to do. to reebiuld my rear with new gears, posi, shims, bearings ant seals will be about 900. for the 700r4 will be about 2000. the gears are cheaper but with the tranny i can still keep the 411's. decisions decisions. i dont know what to do


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Gear Vendors Overdrive. $2600, but can handle 1200 HP and you turn it on and off when you want. I have one in my 454 SS and it is great, but you can't split shift like they say, it's just to slow to respond.


----------



## mohrfeld16 (Feb 12, 2010)

*200 4r*

I am starting to build a 68 GTO convertible and have had several people tell me to do the swap as well. I am putting a Ford 9" with 3.70 Gear in it. Hope to be around the 400 hp range out of the 400 engine. Would you recommend the Level 2 200 4R transmission Dave? How much work (investment) is it after the cost of the transmission getting it road ready. I don't want to get this thing all put together and have a regret as soon as I hit 65 mph. Doing the pro touring handling and brakes from Classic Performance Products, very nice stuff, looking forward to the ride.


----------

